# Hernia? Pah!



## Andrew_Culture (22 Aug 2012)

One of the younger fixie mates I went out on a jaunt with on Monday night was jabbing his belly after the ride, someone asked if he was pushing his hernia back in, he said yes and we all laughed. Turns out he really does have a hernia, which of course he knew. The thing is that when I was giving it hell for leather up a hill this chap razzed past me like I was stood still, DESPITE the fact he has a hernia that it turns out is being operated on in a few day's time!

That boy is either born to ride or, well, I don't really know what the 'or' is!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Aug 2012)

Just young, he'll grow out of it


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

Think I might use that excuse next time I get scalped by some kid on a mtb


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Aug 2012)

Hernias are generally more mildly uncomfortable and a bit gross than painful. The post-op wound is another matter tho. It might be a while till he is giving it the same welly again!


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Aug 2012)

Bodhbh said:


> Hernias are generally more mildly uncomfortable and a bit gross than painful. The post-op wound is another matter tho. It might be a while till he is giving it the same welly again!


I'll take issue with that! I had bilateral inguinal hernias, that couldn't be repaired until I had completed a course of blood thinning medication - so they got worse and worse. I had to wear a truss (yes - they are still available!) and the pain without it was appalling - I was unable to walk more than a few steps. I was able to ride a bike without much discomfort however.


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Aug 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'll take issue with that! I had bilateral inguinal hernias, that couldn't be repaired until I had completed a course of blood thinning medication - so they got worse and worse. I had to wear a truss (yes - they are still available!) and the pain without it was appalling - I was unable to walk more than a few steps. I was able to ride a bike without much discomfort however.


 
Okay I stand corrected !  I've had a couple and never been bothered with pain. But they are damn uncomforable and fear of making them worst put me off much straining. Maybe the young chap in the OP was so happy they were being seen to he couldn't care!


----------



## marshmella (23 Aug 2012)

Mine was never painful but after the surgery hurt a bit, couldn't stand up straight for 4 days.


----------



## Skywalker (10 Sep 2012)

Start cycling 4 days after a hernia repair and say hello to a recurrent hernia. And yes, that's my professional opinion!


----------

